# what exactly is sandply?



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

just curious about some "sandply" that I saw at the big orange store today. my next project is going to involve a good bit of plywood for larger panels, and then painted, so finish isn't really an issue.

it was a little cheaper than the birch/oak plywood they had there. any big differences or reason to stay away from sandply?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe what you saw was "Sanded one side" pine plywood. This works well for many projects. The birch, oak or maple veneered plywood is for building furniture. Be sure to use a primer/sealer before applying the paint. This improves the bond between the paint and wood.


----------



## realsmiley (Feb 8, 2005)

I used sandply from Home Depot to make a "Norm Abram deluxe router station" The stuff is stable but both outer layers seem to be glued together splinters. It certainly is not even suitable for painted furniture in my judgement because all crosscuts "tear" the material.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

i won't use it either for the same reason. even with a new blade and a zero clearance insert it splinters all over the place. I use birch ply for everything.


----------

